# IJUST 2 - Who has stock? (Tank + Mod)



## Chukin'Vape (15/9/15)

My pal is seeking one of these units - I'm really hectic at work, so I have almost no time available to source. Does anybody know where I can find, and price? 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Gizmo (15/9/15)

We will have stock later today


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/9/15)

Shot Giz - i'll send my bud Costa over to you guys!


----------

